
Malware for Macs Lucrative, Security Researchers Say - iProject
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2012/05/01/malware-for-macs-lucrative-security-researchers-say/
======
captaincrunch
At Verelo we recently added scanning of the sites we monitor for
malware/phishing... hopefully this doesn't become the new norm.

